Ask HN: What are the best 2016/2017 Macbook Pro alternatives? - DoctorThursday
======
rbanffy
I'd go with a beefy desktop, either an iMac or a beefier Linux box (I'd not
bother to assemble one from parts - would probably order it from Dell, Lenovo
or HP's line of workstations or smaller servers), and a thin MacBook/MacBook
Pro for portability (because Macs are unbeatable laptops).

I also have a smaller laptop, for going to hackathons, an Acer "Cloudbook"
that came with Windows and now runs Fedora. Very small, light, so-so in
performance and cheap enough I don't care too much if I need to replace it.

------
natch
With the question posed that way, my top choice would be to wait for the 2018
MacBook Pros. Or if it works for you, an Air or simply a MacBook.

But maybe you mean non-Mac alternatives.

Purism is intriguing. I don't have personal experience with their stuff
though.

If I really didn't want a MBP, I'd probably get a MacBook or a Chromebook and
then lean on a Linux desktop system for heavy duty number crunching type
stuff. That's similar to what I do now except with an older MBP.

